# Phili vs Dallas on abc



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Man I feel like this is a playoff game the way abc is hyping it.!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Mavs are rock'n early though. They have 41 points with 7 left in the 2nd. High high powered.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I really want Nash to do well so people can see why I argue him as the best point in the NBA right now. May not have the best skills at everything, but hes the best point right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Kidd is the best point guard. I watch him, and in NYC I get a chance to watch him compared to the Knicks bunch, and I see a world of difference, like all the minor things. How he sets up defensively... how he can switch to the big men, how he sets himself up for bounds and all that.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am a big Nash fan though. He too does alot in the games I watch, but not much chance for me to see the little things he does yet (20 games a year, isn't really enough).

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ESPN had it listed at

1. Kidd
2. Nash
3. Francis
4. Payton
5. Bibby.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think that list if off by much. I would flip Francis and Payton, but that is just me. I love the way Nash gets to the hoop, he is more fluid then Kidd from what I see.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

58-42, Mavs up, impressive, only team over 100 on average, and also on their way again at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Another thing, I have seen the Mavs lockeroom, and gym before, but it is impressive. Sure to make any player jealous. I think I have heard about it a few times, i can't beleive that more guys / owners don't do the same for their team. I tip my cap to Cuban.

ABC just went there @ half to show viewers the Mavs work enviroment... btw.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*102-83*

Nice butt whoopin. Its almost halfway through the season and we only have 5 losses. WOO-HOO!!!!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Another thing, I have seen the Mavs lockeroom, and gym before, but it is impressive. Sure to make any player jealous. I think I have heard about it a few times, i can't beleive that more guys / owners don't do the same for their team. I tip my cap to Cuban.
> 
> ABC just went there @ half to show viewers the Mavs work enviroment... btw.
> ...



word man the locker room is TIGHT. They also have another gym inside of the arena that looks like a throw back old school gym that they practice on. The mavs just flat out KILLED it today. When they are playing like that no one can beat them. Bradley is turning into a MONSTER.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

DANG! They are looking SO strong! This deserves a thread alone - 27/5!


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I don't think that list if off by much. I would flip Francis and Payton, but that is just me. I love the way Nash gets to the hoop, he is more fluid then Kidd from what I see.
> 
> -Petey


Petey, Petey, Petey...

There is NO WAY that Steve Francis is better than Garry Payton. GP is at the very worst the 2nd best PG in the league.

Petey, name the ways that SF is better than GP.

Scoring...even.

Passing...not close.

Defense...not close.

Rebounding...not close.

Leadership....see above

Petey, you are a great poster and all, and I am not a Sonics fan in the least, but there is no way on Earth that Steve "I swear I'm the" Franchise is better than Garry Payton. Stevie is not even the most valuable player on his team...and his team is but three games over 500. Think about it.

Hitman


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Hitman, I've got to jump in here on Petey's behalf. Steve Francis is one of my least favorite players in the league, but I have to give him his due.
Let's look at your list. Scoring - right now Francis is scoring 23.8 to Payton's 21.7. Rebounding - Francis 6.3 to Payton's 4.7. Yes, Payton is still a better passer and rebounder, but overall the two half to be considered very close, if not a slight edge for Francis because Payton seems to be losing focus as the season goes on.
And Francis not the most important player on his team? Come on, you aren't going to tell me that Ming AT THIS POINT is that team's most important player. He will be, eventually. But right now, Francis is still the Rocket's MVP.
Also Francis is leading his team to the playoffs right now (I know, it's still early) but the Sonics seem to be falling right out of it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> 
> Petey, Petey, Petey...
> ...


Espn has Francis at 3, Payton at 4... If you flip them Payton is above Francis... Sorry if I was not clear.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> Hitman, I've got to jump in here on Petey's behalf. Steve Francis is one of my least favorite players in the league, but I have to give him his due.
> Let's look at your list. Scoring - right now Francis is scoring 23.8 to Payton's 21.7. Rebounding - Francis 6.3 to Payton's 4.7. Yes, Payton is still a better passer and rebounder, but overall the two half to be considered very close, if not a slight edge for Francis because Payton seems to be losing focus as the season goes on.
> And Francis not the most important player on his team? Come on, you aren't going to tell me that Ming AT THIS POINT is that team's most important player. He will be, eventually. But right now, Francis is still the Rocket's MVP.
> Also Francis is leading his team to the playoffs right now (I know, it's still early) but the Sonics seem to be falling right out of it.


Well he mistook what I meant, so we are actually in disagreement. I don't think a pg needs to drop points left and right, if they do it's a bonus. I don't look at a pg if he steals the ball. I don't look at the number of assists either, nor the rebounds. I look at how they command their squad, they are the "floor generals", and to me Kidd gets the most out of his squad, Nash gets the max out of Dallas... Payton does well with a group that is less talented then Francis' but their team records as of today are not that far off. And ultimately that is why I would flip Payton and Francis about in regards to espn's list.

-Petey


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well he mistook what I meant, so we are actually in disagreement. I don't think a pg needs to drop points left and right, if they do it's a bonus. I don't look at a pg if he steals the ball. I don't look at the number of assists either, nor the rebounds. I look at how they command their squad, they are the "floor generals", and to me Kidd gets the most out of his squad, Nash gets the max out of Dallas... Payton does well with a group that is less talented then Francis' but their team records as of today are not that far off. And ultimately that is why I would flip Payton and Francis about in regards to espn's list.
> ...


In that case, I agree with you completely!


----------

